# My brown discharge story!



## MiniBump

Hi ladies

I'm posting this to hopefully reassure anyone suffering the dreaded brown discharge that the outcome isn't always doom and gloom!

I'm not for a second suggesting that anyone should ignore brown discharge and it should, of course, always be reported to the doctor/midwife.

I am now 15+2 with my first baby and initially started with brown spotting at about 5/6 weeks. I mentioned this to the midwife at my booking appointment and she sent me to the EPAU for a scan the next morning.

The scan, which I fully expected to reveal an empty sac, showed I was 7+4, everything was fine, heartbeat was strong and the sonographer could only find a 4mm haemorrhage to explain the spotting. DH and I went away feeling a little reassured but still apprehensive as it was early days.

The brown discharge continued (varying from dark brown to rust, to light brown/dark yellow mixed in with differing shades/amounts of CM) almost every day. We did call the midwife for advice at one point but she just said it could be implantation bleeding (at 10 weeks?!) and not to worry unless I suffered cramps or the bleeding turned heavy/red (I have had neither at any time).

My 12 week scan (which I was convinced would show a MMC) showed a very active bean of 11+3 gestation and, when the brown discharge was mentioned, the sonographer pointed to an area of old blood in my uterus but didn't seem too concerned (no idea if this is/was an SCH!). Although the scan was reassuring, we have continued to worry even after hearing our baby's beautiful heartbeat (which was perfect) 3 days ago.

I have continued as normal throughout (working full time, no bed rest although sex has been off the agenda!) and am now on the countdown to my 20 week scan on 16 May, still scared about what it will show! The brown discharge continues, albeit lighter, and only every couple of days now. I just wish it would stop completely so I can start enjoying my pregnancy. Hopefully in the next few weeks I will start to feel baby moving and that will reassure me some more (does the worry ever really end?)!

Sorry for rambling but I know I spent hours googling when my spotting first started and I clung onto every positive story I could find so I just wanted to do my bit! :flower:


----------



## LadyW

I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and have been having brown discharge just like this when I wipe etc.

Had a scan last tues - saw heart beat.

Still very worried, naturally, as I'm still having a little bit each day... But we just need up trust our bodies.

Thanks for posting Mini Bump x


----------



## sharan

I've been having what started off as brown discharge to now slightly redder discharge. I have an early scan on Tuesday to rule out an ectopic or anything just as sinister.

I was internally examined by the gynaecology doctor and she said my cervix is closed and I have slight ectropion which could be the cause of the bleed. I also had my bloods taken to check for my HCG level and was told I'll be called if my levels were too low. So far no phone calls so I guess that's a positive!

I swear my first pregnancy was nowhere near this stressing. I just want to start enjoying this one. Oh and GOOGLE doesn't help!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

i am sure your story will ease many minds. i too had googled brown discharge and was comforted that I didnt find any sad stories! my bestfriend also spotted brown throughout both her pregnancies...hers varied like yours, some day very dark brown, some days with clots in it, some days light brown. she had a bleed and her body was reabsorbing some of it and discharging the rest.... sometimes it was even pink in color. i have had brown discharge now for 4-5 days and i just figure, after hearing your story, my girlfriends story and googles story (terrible i know!), that pregnancy is about change and have come to accept that this is my normal. I have an incredibly supportive, amazing husband and with his help have been able to put my worries aside and enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## smokey

Thank you for this, I have started getting the brown dischage today which I never got with my last pregnancy.
I cant even see a dr till Tuesday and even AnE said they didnt have anyone to do a scan till Tuesday so they couldnt do anything.
Now its just sitting and waiting to see what happens in the meantime but hearing that others have it with no obvious problems makes me feel a bit better


----------



## socitycourty

I had brown discharge every day from weeks 4-9. I had a small subchorionic hematoma and it eventually bled out by my 12 week ultrasound, no mention of it at my 20 week ultrasound. Good luck ladies!


----------



## angelady

wow i am so thankful to hear this story! thank you for sharing. 

i am just under 12 weeks, my dating scan is in a week. i have dark brown discharge every single day (never red/pink). i too was worried last week since my pregnancy s/s have mostly gone away, so asked the tech at work to do a quickie scan for me and everything is fine, baby is fine, but i have a "small" bleed in my uterus, pretty close to the placenta actually, so the tech told me to take it really easy. i'm just happy the baby is okay


----------



## areyrose

I'm 12+4 and have been experiencing daily dark brown discharge since I was 5 weeks along. It initially started w/ bright red blood so I assumed I would miscarry. I've called my obgyn but they couldn't see me until I'm 15+1. I'm going to the ER today to get to the bottom of this. I went to the ER in a small town and it took 2 nurses nearly ten minutes to find a heartbeat. I will repost when I find out what exactly the issue is. Until then, wish me luck!


----------



## MiniBump

How strange that this thread should be brought up two years later when I'm newly pregnant again!

I must add that, although everything worked out the first time, I had brown discharge again in my last pregnancy and wasn't worried until it started to turn a brick red colour at 10 weeks. I went to EPAU for a scan and was told that baby had not developed past 6 weeks. At 11 weeks, I miscarried. So, I've now seen both sides and would urge anyone experiencing brown discharge to get it checked out.

Good luck areyrose! :flower:


----------



## ronnie1234

Had an early scan at 8 weeks & all ok but today I've started having brown discharge now I'm so worried


----------

